# Artificials for bull reds



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello all. I am planning to participate in a catch, photo, release kayak tourney that is artificials only. Wondering what you guys would suggest for catching bull reds on artificial. Also - trolling is not allowed. I was thinking a big Gulp variety on a heavy jig head fished deep. Any other thoughts??
- Fisherdad1


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Try a jig head on a root beer color artificial. Or try to copy the color of a bull minnow.. silver black.. Can you use spinners? Try a gold spinner..


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Sounds like your talking bout the ifa kayak tour coming up bro. See ya there! Gulp shrimp on a jighead


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Good luck to ya! We will see you there but like Brandon said usually just a gulp.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Bull reds usually aren't very picky eaters. My go to is a gold spoon when the sun is up and a large top water bait(Zara spook) when the sun is low.more so than anything, I typically let the area dictate what I throw.


----------



## SpotNTails (Dec 10, 2007)

If you are drift fishing in deep water, try a 1oz jighead coupled with 4" Gulp Pogy. Red Jighead / White Pogy is usually the best color combo.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll be the millionth person in this thread to suggest a Gulp! shrimp on a jighead. Gold spoons work, too.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Gold spoon or cocahoe with a spinner.


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Gold spoon or cocahoe with a spinner.


i was about to say cocahoe spinner as well.....also +1 for the gulp shrimp on a jig head.


----------

